# Hakone Cypripedium 2014



## Hakone (Jan 12, 2014)

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/829/c6rm.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/22/t3hn.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/822/nbr8.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/202/2ao8.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/845/tw4z.jpg


----------



## naoki (Jan 12, 2014)

Hakone said:


>



I converted the tags, so others can see the photos without clicking links.

Is the mulch a way to recycle christmas tree? Does it contribute to acidifying the soil?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes , to recycle Christmas tree and antifreeze .


----------



## Berthold (Jan 12, 2014)

Hakone said:


> Yes , to recycle Christmas tree



Hakone can we help You?


----------



## Secundino (Jan 12, 2014)

These leaves are some kind of _Anemone_?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 13, 2014)

Secundino said:


> These leaves are some kind of _Anemone_?



Cyclame and Anemone .


----------



## cypfanatic (Jan 13, 2014)

naoki said:


> I converted the tags, so others can see the photos without clicking links.
> 
> Is the mulch a way to recycle christmas tree? Does it contribute to acidifying the soil?



is tis a cypripdium forum or 'recycle a tree forum'

maybe yu by a shredding machine


----------



## Hakone (Jan 13, 2014)

naoki said:


> Does it contribute to acidifying the soil?



No , because the soil has a high percentase of Kanuma .


----------



## Berthold (Jan 13, 2014)

Hakone said:


> No , because the soil has a high percentase of Kanuma .


yes, it does, because Kanuma also has a low pH-value


----------



## Hakone (Jan 19, 2014)

new acquisition

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/822/dr8k.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/838/15ss.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/822/0e2q.jpg


----------



## Secundino (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks edible!
If you used the image-tag it would be much easier for all of us to look at the photos! 

Luck with them (and, yeshotos of all of them!)


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2014)

cypripedium formosanum



cypripedium segawai



cypripedium Rascal



cypripedium Aki



cypripedium Hybrid


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2014)

cypripedium hybrid


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2014)

Good progress. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 5, 2014)

*today , 04.05.14*

Cypripedium formosanum




Cypripedium japonicum




Cypripedium shanxiense


----------



## Secundino (Apr 5, 2014)

I love them just for the leaves.... drol!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2014)

Wild - your formosanum will flower before mine.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 5, 2014)

And way before mine. I'm guessing 2-3 weeks for the DC area.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 6, 2014)

Cypripedium formosanum , close up


----------



## Hakone (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 9, 2014)

up date today


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 9, 2014)

You had a mild winter. Mine are just starting to pop up (Wash DC).


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2014)

cypripedium macranthos


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2014)

cypripedium japonicum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice. Keep us posted, thanks.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 15, 2014)

cypripedium macranthos , close up




cypripedium japonicum , close up


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice chunky japonicum.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2014)

They all look so healthy and beautiful. How do you control slugs and
snails?


----------



## poozcard (Apr 16, 2014)

Wowwwwww
I like this collection so much.
ferns and all others in the background are also nice


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2014)

*cypripedium Lady Dorine*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 18, 2014)

another cypripedium japonicum


----------



## Berthold (Apr 18, 2014)

Hakone said:


> another cypripedium japonicum



Awesome


----------



## Hakone (Apr 19, 2014)

*cypripedium franchetii*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 19, 2014)

*cypripedium Lady Dorine*

close up


----------



## Hakone (Apr 20, 2014)

*cypripedium Aki and cypripedium Rascal*


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2014)

Quite a Cyp collection!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 21, 2014)

*cypripedium Michael white*


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2014)

Mehr!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2014)

*cypripedium macranthos , Lady Dorine , Henryi , Henryi x segawai*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2014)

*cypripedium Henryi*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2014)

*cypripedium in bud*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2014)

*cypripedium henryi x segawai*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2014)

*cypripedium in bud*

cypripedium Rascal in bud




cypripedium Aki in bud


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2014)

*cypripedium in progress*

cypripedium fargesii




cypripedium lichiangense




cypripedium sichuanense


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2014)

*cyptipedium japonicum*


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't forget to post pics of the flowers too please. How long have you had the C. lichiangense? They look like they should flower.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2014)

I have c. Lichiangense since 2011


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2014)

Hakone said:


> I have c. Lichiangense since 2011



They look good, congrats.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 24, 2014)

The whole collection is crazy beautiful.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 25, 2014)

Indeed, you must be the envy of all your gardening neighbors, well, if they knew what these plants are!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2014)

*cypripedium Aki and cypripedium shanxien*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2014)

*cypripedium henryi x segawai*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2014)

*cypripedium Gisela*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2014)

*Organic fertilizer*

my organic fertilizer for cypripedium asparagus dish


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2014)

? cut up asparagus?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2014)

NYEric said:


> ? cut up asparagus?



Yes Sir,


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2014)

cypripedium parviflorum x segawai




cypripedium fasciolatum x candidum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## monocotman (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice plants!
David


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks 

Regards

Hakone


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2014)

*cypripedium fasciolatum x corrugatum*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2014)

*cypripedium in progress*


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2014)

cypripedium micranthum





cypripedium fasciolatum


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2014)

Cypripedium Ursel





Cypripedium Ivory


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2014)

nice pics. what bug eats a hole in the lip?


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2014)

Snails


----------



## Hakone (May 4, 2014)

*cypripedium Wim*


----------



## Hakone (May 4, 2014)

*cypripedium in progress*


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2014)

*cypripedium Rascal*


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2014)

*cypripedium Wim and Gabriela*

Cypripedium Wim




Cypripedium Gabriela


----------



## Hakone (May 11, 2014)

*cypripedium sebastian x tibeticum*





cypripedium californicum in progress


----------



## Hakone (May 14, 2014)

*cypripedium californicum and tibeticum*


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2014)

*cypripedium Schmithii and kentuckiense x microsanos*


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2014)

*Cypripedium calceolus and cordigerum*


----------



## Hakone (May 20, 2014)

*cyptipedium flavum and Oliver*


----------



## Erythrone (May 20, 2014)

Too bad flavum is not hardy here...


----------



## Erythrone (May 20, 2014)

I am dying for Cypripedium Schmithii. BTW I am unable to find information about this plant. Is it Cyp. smithii?


----------



## Hakone (May 20, 2014)

Yes , it is Smithii


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

Lots of nice stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Too bad flavum is not hardy here...



Should be hardy in your area. The big problem with this one is summer heat.



Erythrone said:


> I am dying for Cypripedium Schmithii. BTW I am unable to find information about this plant. Is it Cyp. smithii?



C. smithii is a synonym for C. calcicola, which may in time be found to be just a variety of C. tibeticum.


----------



## Erythrone (May 21, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Should be hardy in your area. The big problem with this one is summer heat.
> 
> 
> 
> C. smithii is a synonym for C. calcicola, which may in time be found to be just a variety of C. tibeticum.



Thank you KyushuCalanthe. A woman once told me Cyp. flavum needs a longer growing season than where I live and she though the plant would be unable to "harden off" (is it the good expression?) before winter. What is you opinion?


----------



## Dido (May 21, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Thank you KyushuCalanthe. A woman once told me Cyp. flavum needs a longer growing season than where I live and she though the plant would be unable to "harden off" (is it the good expression?) before winter. What is you opinion?



dont belive some things. 
I learned that more the source counts. 
Some showed to be very hardy, even to heat. 
They heat to get too wet in winter like some cyps 
At least my experience


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Thank you KyushuCalanthe. A woman once told me Cyp. flavum needs a longer growing season than where I live and she though the plant would be unable to "harden off" (is it the good expression?) before winter. What is you opinion?



C. flavum is found in the high mountains of western China, typically between 2500 - 3500 meters elevation. They flower in mid to late June and are going dormant in September, leaving them just 3 months to flower and store up enough energy for the following season. That's a pretty short cycle. Perhaps she meant C. formosanum? That species can be green from April thru November!

Check out my article on C. flavum here for more about this species.


----------



## Erythrone (May 21, 2014)

Dido said:


> dont belive some things.
> I learned that more the source counts.
> Some showed to be very hardy, even to heat.
> They heat to get too wet in winter like some cyps
> At least my experience




Thanks!


----------



## Erythrone (May 21, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> C. flavum is found in the high mountains of western China, typically between 2500 - 3500 meters elevation. They flower in mid to late June and are going dormant in September, leaving them just 3 months to flower and store up enough energy for the following season. That's a pretty short cycle. Perhaps she meant C. formosanum? That species can be green from April thru November!
> 
> Check out my article on C. flavum here for more about this species.



Only 3 months?? My god!! I must buy one! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hakone (May 22, 2014)

*Cypripedium Wenqing (tibeticum x farreri)*


----------



## Hakone (May 22, 2014)

cypripedium flavum , Oliver , sebastian x tibeticum , cordigerum


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2014)

*cypripedium Lothar Pnkepank*


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2014)

*cypripedium Ivory*


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2014)

*cypripedium montanum x reginae , cypripedium montanum x tibeticum*

cypripedium montanum x reginae





cypripedium montanum x tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2014)

( left to right ) : cypripedium wenqing , montanum x tibeticum , montanum x reginae , Lothar Pinkepank


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2014)

*cypripedium montanum x reginae , close up*


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2014)

Well that reginae x montanum cross certainly disproves the idea that all reginae crosses look like reginae itself. Not exactly lovely, but interesting.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 26, 2014)

I love Lothar... sigh, just leaves this year, no flowers...


----------

